# How long can you store diapers...



## momtokay (Apr 29, 2003)

And what's the best method of storage to preserve their elastic? I have 2 dozen medium diapers and several nikky covers that I've been holding onto for "Maybe Baby" since DD2 potty trained. Now I'm starting to wonder if by the time MB joins our family I'll pull them all out to find the elastic shot. So has anyone successfully stored diapers for a long time or should I go ahead and sell them and try to buy new if we get pg again. None of them will have much resale value as a dozen were made by me and a dozen are a brand that is now expensive to buy but has a lousy resale value from what I've seen on the TP. However, if they'll have shot elastic when we go to use them again even the small amount of money might be better than that...

TIA for any advice!


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

My SIL had luck storing her cloth diapers inbetween kids (mixture of MEOS and home made pockets ) by using those space saver bags.


----------



## Steve's Wife (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm wondering if I shouldn't have stored mine in the attic. I put some stuff up there the other day and ot must have been 120 degrees up there. I hope the FBs are OK...I have them in a big Rubbermaid tote.


----------



## ibusymomto5 (Jan 29, 2003)

I've had great luck storing diapers and covers. No shot elastic here. I store them in Rubbermaid totes in dd's closet. I think storing in an attic or garage where temps get extreme is not so safe, at least from what I've read...


----------



## rad (Jan 21, 2004)

Most of my diapers stored just fine. But I had about 8 FCB that I pulled out and the elastic was shot. I was heartbroken.







But thnking about it, they went from our old house into a storage unit (all winter) and then into our new house's basement. SO I guess I'm lucky those were the only ones with problems.


----------



## Lynda&Jenna (Aug 13, 2005)

we have stored ours in totes and also a big pail wet bag. Most of the diapers elastic have held up. We have also shared our diapers with at least 6 babies and they have done great. We have a variety.


----------



## momtokay (Apr 29, 2003)

Thanks everyone!! I guess they'll stay, just in case we need them again.


----------



## amandapanda9 (Aug 7, 2006)

Not meaning to hijack the thread here but I am curious if anyone can give me the best scenario for storing dipes....the best type of container and the best temperature/situation....I am planning on having at least one more child and I'd like to be able to reuse my dipes as well if possible...my son is 5 months old now and we plan to try again once he's a year old so they won't be stored that long I hope...although it does usually take us a while to get pregnant....how long can you store dipes? How about covers?


----------



## ibusymomto5 (Jan 29, 2003)

Some of mine have been in storage almost 4yrs, and they're doing fine. I just recently pulled them out to start getting ready for this baby. Mine have been in a clear Rubbermaid lidded container and stored in a normal room temperature bedroom closet.


----------



## webjefita (Aug 16, 2003)

Mine were stored in a rubbermaid bin in the attic for about a year (through a cold winter and hot summer) and about half of the FB had shot elastic. So don't do that.


----------



## mom2olivia (Apr 4, 2006)

I've never stored them, but maybe taking them out and washing them once a season would help? Just a thought. I've also heard to store wool in a pillow case and not in an air tight container. Tie a string around the top or buy some of those pillow case covers that have a zipper, it allows the wool to breath, but doesn't allow for the moths to get them.


----------



## Steve's Wife (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm such a ditz...I can't believe the attic temps never occured to me before. I got the diapers down and they seem OK. I put water in them and it didn't leak right through, but in a few you could see that the inner PUL layer has started to slightly seperate from the outer polyester layer.







I was planning on selling my mediums when she's done with them, but these only got limited wear because I bought them late and I really wanted them to last through another baby. Hopefully they will. But Be warned! Don't make my stupid mistake!!


----------



## jnmom (Sep 16, 2004)

our fb's are in a clear rubbermaid tote in the laundry room, so it's whatever temp the house is. HOnestly the fabric got a little.. weird.. I can't explain it, but it was fine after one wash. And this was only 5 mos in storage.

I think if you USE it it's not so bad. I have some spandex stuff that was in my closet for 3 yrs and it was fine, however a pair of shorts that I hadn't worn in YEARS before that, well I smelled the rotting rubber from my room







My closet is a walk in and it's heated, but no window and sometimes it gets really hot in the summertime.


----------



## natashaccat (Apr 4, 2003)

I've stored mine outside on the porch where the temp gets low as -40 and only one fitted failed on me. They were only in storage for about a year though.

I think I may unload most of mine from this baby to the next though because it's really fun to have fresh new diapers for a new baby and I'd rather resell now than than risk a total loss in a few years.


----------



## sspmhm (Mar 25, 2003)

We had some in storage in a rubbermaid tote in DS's closet and when Ipulled them out about 4 FCB (of 5) and 3-4(of 6) SOS had shot elastic.







My MEOS were all fine though. They were not extremely hot or cold. All our wool was perfectly fine though!


----------

